# Done with Uber and Amazon Flex



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Finally had enough of Uber and Amazon. Sad to see Amazon go because it could have worked out well but 15-20 hours a month just doesn't cut it. Good luck to all


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

was this your sole income? i do it for pocket $$ in my spare time. None of these should be a life job.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

No, I sell high performance car parts and starting to tune engines. 
May have to restart Uber this week though. Trying to save money so I can travel to Vegas in November for the SEMA Show.


----------

